# Stihl PL-40 loppers



## 1Alpha1

Are they were the price of admission ($99.00)?

Anyone have a pair and what do you think of them? I'm looking to buy a pair and I'm not sure I want to spend $100.00 for some.


----------



## Conquistador3

Personally I'd buy Felco, for no other reason they are likely to outlast you and spare parts will be available for decades... can the same be said about Stihl as well?


----------



## 1Alpha1

Conquistador3 said:


> Personally I'd buy Felco, for no other reason they are likely to outlast you and spare parts will be available for decades... can the same be said about Stihl as well?




Thanks for the reply. I'll look into that brand.


----------



## milkman

I have the smaller version of these and really like them, would like to get the 32" version.

https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00QMWETPM/ezbypassloppers-20

Really like the looks of these and they're almost half the price of the Stihl.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/o...vYxbWpHsOl_9D9v-j8KmrRMhkiilG48xlcaApSY8P8HAQ


----------



## Hoowasat

+1 on the Fiskars. I've gotten good service from mine. Mine are non-ratcheting ... one pair fixed length & second pair with telescoping handles (makes for great leverage).


----------



## ANewSawyer

If my memory serves me correctly, bypass loppers are for live pruning and anvil are for dead/dry wood. Which type of pruning are you doing?


----------



## 1Alpha1

ANewSawyer said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, bypass loppers are for live pruning and anvil are for dead/dry wood. Which type of pruning are you doing?




A little of both, mostly live though.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I checked into the Felco's, and they are like $200.00. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...229QU&linkId=55c8d024a03fd2ae430e4f71c8600a3d


----------



## Conquistador3

Free Will said:


> I checked into the Felco's, and they are like $200.00.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...229QU&linkId=55c8d024a03fd2ae430e4f71c8600a3d



They are less than half that here, but I could easily drive to their factory, have tour and be back home for dinner. Talk about price gouging. 

Try looking up Kanenori and Kamaki. They are as good as Felco but being Japanese they are probably cheaper in the US than here.


----------



## Hoowasat

Free Will said:


> Are they were the price of admission ($99.00)?


Those sure look like the Fred Marvin loppers on THIS webpage ... less expensive, too.


----------



## duckman

I wouldn't pay $100.00 for Chinese loppers


----------



## 1Alpha1

duckman said:


> I wouldn't pay $100.00 for Chinese loppers




Just for clarification purposes, which loppers are you referring to?


----------



## duckman

the loppers i've seen in the stihl shop are made in china. a lot of stihl's hand tools are.


----------



## 1Alpha1

duckman said:


> the loppers i've seen in the stihl shop are made in china. a lot of stihl's hand tools are.




That's good to know. I haven't had a chance as of yet to take a good close look at them.


----------



## WhisperingCreek

I use hickok 28A loppers, around $70 here.
Hickok looks very close to the stihl loppers.


----------



## sawfun

I've been using my Corona loppers for years and am happy with them. Strong, tough, and much less money compared to Stihl. Funny but my Corona folding saw beat my fancy Silky saw easily cutting a 3 inch piece of oak. Plain and simple good stuff for the money.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Thanks to all for your replies and recommendations.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Thought I'd freshen up this thread just a bit.

Did some branch pruning on a tree of ours yesterday. The loppers that I currently own are from Ace Hardware. They are 29.5" overall length. They are made in Taiwan. We've had them for years and they have saved me a lot of work and they do seem to work fine.

But, I'm willing to spend some money and buy a pair that will serve me well for many years to come. The branches I usually cut are about 2" in dia. max. I cut both dead and live branches. The dead ones are much harder to cut.

I've done some research and have seen ratcheting loppers, as well as those with other features. I don't know all that much about loppers, other than how to use them. I'm not _brand aware_ as far as quality goes. I have looked at some Felcos and Fiskars on-line.

Are by-pass loppers preferred more so than anvil loppers? If so why? And, is there a desired length? Is longer better?

If any of you could provide some additional tips and/or recommendations, it will be appreciated. I've read over this thread again to familiarize myself with what has already been posted.

TIA!


----------



## grizz55chev

Before I’d spend 100$ to 200$ on loppers to cut dead branches in the 2” to 3” and up range, I’d just grab a small , cheap chainsaw, makes much more sense to me. Sorry about the possible thread derail!


----------



## 1Alpha1

grizz55chev said:


> Before I’d spend 100$ to 200$ on loppers to cut dead branches in the 2” to 3” and up range, I’d just grab a small , cheap chainsaw, makes much more sense to me. Sorry about the possible thread derail!




I already have two chainsaws. The reason I was asking about loppers is that they are so handy and easy to use. I'm 6-05 tall w/long arms, so with a good tall pair of loppers, I can reach out quite easily.

I was going to use my MS-261 yesterday on the branches, but found that I did fine with just the loppers that I have. Didn't need to fuel up the saw and all that jazz. But.....I did need to fuel up my pole saw (HT-131) for the branches that were too big and too far up.

Over the years, I've found loppers to be quick and very handy when it comes to removing stray branches. So much so, I'd like to buy a much better pair of loppers.

Appreciate your post though, and it does make sense.


----------



## sawfun

I tend to cut the medium size stuff round the house, make a brush pile and then use the loppers on the twiggy stuff. That is much easier for me than a small saw. Corona makes a large 3 inch lopper that works great on 2+ inch stuff.


----------



## grizz55chev

I keep a small saw gassed and ready, but I live virtually under a tree. My saw gets used at least once a week, so stale fuel is not a concern. I’ve seen your yard in previous posts, the loppers are a better option in your case.


----------



## 1Alpha1

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 615143
> I keep a small saw gassed and ready, but I live virtually under a tree. My saw gets used at least once a week, so stale fuel is not a concern. I’ve seen your yard in previous posts, the loppers are a better option in your case.




I'm liking that tree deck you have there.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I did call a dedicated Stihl dealer who has the PL-40 loppers in stock. They are $99.99 and are made in the USA.

That's good to know and does sway my choice a bit over the other brands / models I have researched.


----------



## milkman

Free Will said:


> I was going to use my *MS-261* yesterday on the branches, but found that I did fine with just the loppers that I have.



Well, right there is your problem, for that 3" wood you need at least a ported 70cc saw.


----------



## 1Alpha1

milkman said:


> Well, right there is your problem, for that 3" wood you need at least a ported 70cc saw.




When I use a chainsaw, I can't hear my job-site radio when it's on and playing 70's rock.

When using loppers, all is quiet & serene.


----------



## grizz55chev

Free Will said:


> I'm liking that tree deck you have there.


If you look close you can see my wood pile under the tree with the grey tarp keeping things dry, and that’s the first snow on it that surprised us this morning.


----------



## sawfun

milkman said:


> Well, right there is your problem, for that 3" wood you need at least a ported 70cc saw.


I tried to use my ported 090g with 96" bar but am too much the wimp. I reserve the ported 70cc saws for trimming the roses and such.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I've checked all over the internet, and I can't find a price any lower than the MSRP of $99.99 on the Stihl PL-40 loppers.

Crap, even E-bay is more expensive. 

I *HATE* paying full retail. Makes me feel like I've failed or something.


----------



## milkman

$40 and change to my door, i'll report back when they come in.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/product/itemKey/30393543


----------



## Brian72

I really like the Fiskars stuff. Good quality and reasonable prices. Also easy to find.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian72

I really like the Fiskars stuff. Good quality and reasonable prices. Also easy to find.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1

I ended up buying some Corona Loppers. They are 30" overall length and good for branches up to 1.5 inches.

They weigh 3.4 lbs. and the handles are steel trapezoid shaped. The grips are padded rubber and very comfy. They feel very natural in my hands and are very robust.

I just couldn't see paying upwards of $100.00 or more for loppers. Replacement jaws / parts are readily available. I got them for under $25.00 out the door.

They should serve me well for many years to come.


----------



## sawfun

Free Will said:


> I ended up buying some Corona Loppers. They are 30" overall length and good for branches up to 1.5 inches.
> 
> They weigh 3.4 lbs. and the handles are steel trapezoid shaped. The grips are padded rubber and very comfy. They feel very natural in my hands and are very robust.
> 
> I just couldn't see paying upwards of $100.00 or more for loppers. Replacement jaws / parts are readily available. I got them for under $25.00 out the door.
> 
> They should serve me well for many years to come.


Corona is good stuff and for cheap. Most of it is forged steel. I've found my Corona clippers are just as good as the fancy Felco pruning shears. And my folding Corona hand saw cut better than my expensive Silky. Most of the time you get what you pay for by I've found Corona hard to beat at any price.


----------



## shellhitt

1Alpha1 said:


> Are they were the price of admission ($99.00)?
> 
> Anyone have a pair and what do you think of them? I'm looking to buy a pair and I'm not sure I want to spend $100.00 for some.


YES, they are worth it. After cycling through many loppers at $20-$50, I decided to treat myself to these. SO VERY WORTH it! And I may even splurge a second time since mine seem to have taken a walk. If you decide to buy, don't let them out of your site! (And hide them from your husband who has a problem returning them from the woods!)


----------



## Cope1024

sawfun said:


> Corona is good stuff and for cheap. Most of it is forged steel. I've found my Corona clippers are just as good as the fancy Felco pruning shears. And my folding Corona hand saw cut better than my expensive Silky. Most of the time you get what you pay for by I've found Corona hard to beat at any price.


 Agreed. I bought a pair of Corona FL-3470 compound loppers for under $38 on eBay. Extendable fiberglass handles and a replaceable blade. My wife has had a pair of their compound pruning shears for years.


----------



## Woodslasher

Fiskars ratcheting loppers are the best loppers two of my neighbors, my dad, and I have used. Easy to use, durable, and lightweight.


----------

